# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  iptables, правила

## pluto

Как применить файл с правилами для iptables, например файл *pravilo*

У меня Ubuntu 9.04

----------


## mr.L

очень так подробненько;)
*Скрытый текст*http://www.opennet.ru/base/net/shorewall.txt.html

----------

